# soundcard calibration, what am I doing wrong.



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

I am using a M-Audio Revolution 5.1 soundcard with Windows Vista as my OS. When trying to calibrate the soundcard I can get to the point of having all my settings apparently correct but when I hit the next button to go to actual measurement the "Start Measuring" button is grayed out and nothing happens. Please refer to the attachments of my settings screen and measure screen.

Thanks for any help that can be given.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> but when I hit the next button to go to actual measurement the "Start Measuring" button is grayed out and nothing happens


After you hit the NEXT button, and it goes to the measure screen as you show it, the START MEASURE button is supposed to be greyed out, but the sweep starts on its own. I take it that it isn't doing that? We have had a few issues with Vista.

If that isn't happening some sort of error might have occurred, if so there will be a log of what happened in the debug files. To locate those, open the Help / About box to see where your home directory is (i.e. C:\Documents and Settings\yourname). The log files are stored there. 

Look for files called roomeq_wizard0.txt, roomeq_wizard1.txt etc. Open each file in any text editor (e.g. Notepad) and see if there are any error messages. A new file is created each time REW is started, the last 9 copies are kept in a rotating list.

What does the error (if any) say about what's happening?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

the only text in the log files is:

"Sep 16, 2007 7:53:21 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: Room EQ Wizard started"


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> the only text in the log files is:


Yeah, that's what it says when there are no errors reported.

So, it's just hanging for some reason.

Have you tried the Settings Pulldown and selected 'Delete Settings and Restart'.

Does REW hang when you go to the Measure routine and select Measure or does it execute the sweep (don't worry that its not setup, I just want to see if it will measure).

brucek


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I am running Vista too and mine would hang as well but not at the same spot. Usually when I hit calibrate it would hang. I just restarted the system, tried again and it worked. It does it every once in a while......


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

tried restarting computer with no effect. tried 'Delete Settings and Restart' with no effect. When go to measure the "measure" button is active but after clicking nothing happens.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll ask JohnM (author of REW) to comment here................


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Does the same thing happen if you leave REW set to "default" for input and output and use the soundcard's own volume controls?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

I set input and output to default and was able to get it to measure. I got the following dialog when complete.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That would typically happen if you don't have the input signal reaching REW, if that is the problem you will need to select the Line In input on your card via the card's mixer and set the volume level etc as you do when letting REW control volumes, but using the card's mixer controls. If that's not the problem post screenshots of the impulse response and scope graphs after trying a measurement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

still using default as input and output. Used soundcard driver software to set volume. results are posted.
1 filter adjust
2 impulse
3 all measured
4 all predicted
5 all impulses
6 scope


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

From those plots the signal from your line input is not getting to REW, all that is getting through is noise. If you post screenshots of your soundcard's mixer settings we might be able to spot what is wrong.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I know this won't help but it is likely your soundcard isn't compatible with Vista. I couldn't get my SB Live to work with Vista so I bought an X-fi usb soundcard and it works fine. I just got tired of playing around with it. Works fine now. May want to spend the $80 rather than spend hours upon hours trying to figure it out.....

Then again there are much smarter people on this board than me so hopefully they'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

there are issues with M-audio and their Vista drivers. But before I get to that issue here are the screenshots of the M-audio interface.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, it sure looks correct to me................


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You should select the "mute all" box in the Monitor Levels panel, currently the line input monitor is unmuted and at full level.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, good catch. The Line-in doesn't have the mute turned on for monitor mode........


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Well that didn't work. I've got to thank everyone for the help. I think I'm going to give up on doing this with the m-audio card. Are people having good results in Vista and with what sound cards.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

frezog said:


> Well that didn't work. I've got to thank everyone for the help. I think I'm going to give up on doing this with the m-audio card. Are people having good results in Vista and with what sound cards.


http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/6469-need-soundcard-rew-how-about-x-fi-20-a.html


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

See here

brucek


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I've successfully used the SB Live! External USB with Vista with a small calibration caveat. See here for a discussion.

-Brent


----------

